# New User...Construction Pics



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome! 

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome, she looks SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!
Weedy


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Holy cow, that's beautiful! 

Welcome to Miccroskiff.com


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

mmmmmm....purty [smiley=thumbsupsmileyanim.gif]

What are you going to run for power?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Gentleman, we have here a work of art!
A moment of appreciative silence is appropriate.
Welcome to the forum, that pocket yacht is amazing!


----------



## Rbradyn (Sep 1, 2008)

I've got a new 15 Merc sitting on a sawhorse, hopefully it'll be on the transom soon


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I hope you have a full sequence of pics, start to now,
I'd like to see them.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

think it'll float?  

what else is there to say, its absolutely beautiful.   Way too pretty to fish most places I go. 

Is it cedar strip covered in epoxy & glass or? How about some basic specs?

I agree with Brett we need some progression pic's too. Awesome craftsmanship for sure.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

I love the tumble home on the stern. You never see that anymore, and it adds a gracefulness to a boat like nothing else does.

Welcome to the forum.

Kemo


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

after having another look at this thing I think the moderators need to go ahead and shutdown the bragging section. After this there's no point in any of us trying to brag anymore. One post and he killed us...  :-[


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Most beautiful boat I have ever seen. Looks like the FS 17. Am I close?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Time to step up your game Eric. ;D

Very nice!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I move for a new forum section: "The Gallery"
for posting work by artists so the rest of us don't look so bad.

Seconded anyone?


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Second !!!


----------



## Rbradyn (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments.....ya'll can't see all my mistakes in the pics. 

It's cedar covered in 6oz(doubled over the bottom inside&out). Bulkheads and floor are 1/2 fir marine ply.  I think it'll weigh +/- 200lbs.

Plan to coat the bottom with either graphite powder or West barrier coating to increase durability.  Cedar core is much tougher than it looks, but oysters will definately eat varnish.  

Specs can be seen at http://www.compumarine.com/fisherman_specs.htm

Oh yea, most of my buildup pics are 35mm. I've got some old digital pics that I will post when I get access to them......a new camera is on my shopping list!!


----------



## CaptSnook (May 11, 2008)

Very Sweet, and Classy with a Classic look.  [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## JoshW (Mar 17, 2007)

I just took a chainsaw to my FS18. Anybody wanna come over for a bon fire? 

Josh


----------



## galleta_loco (Sep 2, 2007)

Work of art!!! How much time you got in it?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Fixed the rest of the pics for you : Jeeeesh, you think one of other mods would have caught it by now. lol

Welcome to the forum. You deserve a toast. [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> I just took a chainsaw to my FS18.  Anybody wanna come over for a bon fire?
> 
> Josh


Why? What happened?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

WOW That Boat Looks Too Good to Use !

With Your Skills You should Build Airplanes Too !!! Astonishingly Beautifull !!! 

Nothing wrong with 35mm ...

Dave


----------



## GAfly01 (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm not worthy!!! AWESOME!!


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

I third that motion and also took a chain saw to my project...

Absolutely amazing craftsmanship!!!!! For sure there is allot of hours in the making of that beauty. Cant wait to see the build pictures!!!


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

That is beautiful. Plain and Simple. Just beautiful. What is the center console in the background going on?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Let me be the first...

Looks Tippy! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]

Microskiff.com Wiki = Tippy


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow! Simply beautiful. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]How long have you been building her?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Specs can be seen at http://www.compumarine.com/fisherman_specs.htm


so.... did your LOA come out at 15.25 or 15.1875? How about a Power Pole, will there be enough room on the transom? Oh, yeah and what color are you going to paint it? 

sorry, can't help it, gotta figure out some way to knock you down a few steps.  

j/k of course, its really cool to see a skiff like this. I almost tried to build a cedar strip kayak a few years back and there are a few out there that are inlay artwork too. Yours is more of a herring bone deck look, but it really works with this design. I love this thing and would love to see it in person. You need to bring it to one of the bigger events and show it off.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

WOW  Beautiful!!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

OMG that's nice. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

> after having another look at this thing I think the moderators need to go ahead and shutdown the bragging section. After this there's no point in any of us trying to brag anymore. One post and he killed us...  :-[


You got that right.  I'll be over in a little while with a 12 pack and a chain saw.  Might as well go ahead and whack off the Mitchel's transom tonight. :-/


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiiice, very nice.

Mick


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> I third that motion and also took a chain saw to my project...
> 
> Absolutely amazing craftsmanship!!!!!  For sure there is allot of hours in the making of that beauty.  Cant wait to see the build pictures!!!


I was so distraught over this that I just abandoned my project in place. Although no one would notice the difference.

Nice boat my freind. No such thing as mistakes, its called "charactor".


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Gorgeous work of art! Will you put a poling platform on it? Why only 15 hp?


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Where are you located and where do you plan to use the museum piece?


----------

